# your favorite bow.



## the ben pearson hunter (Jan 11, 2011)

i would like to see your favorite bow since im set on buying another one i would like to see what all you guys have drifiting around out there.


----------



## missalot (Jan 11, 2011)

osage selfbow ,elk sinew and snake skins ,62" 47#@28









and my all time favorite is the black creek banshee TDR .60"38#@28 and will spit out an arrow ,i have owned 3 of jim gainey's banshee foward handle long bow ,but had to have one of his recurves.glad i got it


----------



## missalot (Jan 11, 2011)

there are a heck uv alot of bowyers out there ,hold on and save your money and go to a shoot ,about everyone will let you shoot their bow at the practice targets.plus there are vendors to.there is a pre spring fling at the end of feb. ,there will be 3 bowyers there that i know of . black creek bows ,big jim" buffalo bows,and lynn harrelson .all 3 are top knotch and customer service is on the top of there list


----------



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2011)

This is my favorite.
Schafer Silvertip.
52# @ 28"


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 11, 2011)

Well my Black Widow SAX recurve use to be my favorite but not anymore, right now my favorite is my 3 piece Buffalo Bow, waiting on Jim to build me a 1 piece buffalo bow. Alot of great bows are out there, u need to come to some of our shoots and sling some arrows from everyones bow, most peole will gladly let you shoot there bow.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 11, 2011)

here's mine.... Big Jim Buffalo longbow... 50#'s@28".. Macassir Ebony and Cocobolo. Moose horn overlays, beaver tail grip.
         This year- 2 little hogs and 4 deer.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Jan 11, 2011)

its ironic because the bow i was looking at is the exact same as yours sawtooth. big jim was the man i was looking towards but i just wanted to see others.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2011)

My next bow. Seriously, I can't shoot a bow right now especially my 65# bows. When I can hopefully start back to shooting a bow this fall it will be with a 40ish# bow. I am leaning toward a 3 piece takedown longbow. Good thread, looking forward to plenty of bow candy pics.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 12, 2011)

the ben pearson hunter said:


> its ironic because the bow i was looking at is the exact same as yours sawtooth. big jim was the man i was looking towards but i just wanted to see others.



Big James also makes a sweet-looking Purple Heart and Zebrawood..... My 2nd Favorite.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 12, 2011)

the ben pearson hunter said:


> its ironic because the bow i was looking at is the exact same as yours sawtooth. big jim was the man i was looking towards but i just wanted to see others.



If you can make it to the OF shoot in Crossville this Sunday,
I will be proud to let you fling some arrows with my 
Buffalo 3 pc; 52 @ 28".

I like most stickbows.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 12, 2011)

i have a martin stick,and can bring a couple of mine if you like


----------



## Night Wing (Jan 12, 2011)

I only shoot recurves since I don't shoot longbows very well. I guess I don't cotton to longbow style straight grips. Anyhow, below are a few photos of my Blacktail TDs. The top bow in the bow rack is 66", 42# @ 30" and the bottom bow is 66", 37# @ 30". Both risers are 19" with 23.5" limbs. The risers are cocobolo footed with shedua. Separating the two woods are two lines of myrtle accents. The limbs are bamboo covered with a veneer of stained red elm. Limb tips are cocobolo.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 12, 2011)

I have ended up with 4 bows over the last couple of years. Started with a Bear Montanna 45# long bow. I also have 2 recurves. A Bear Grizzly that is 50#'s and a Kimsha Chesapeake that is 59#'s. Then there is my hickory self bow. I enjoy shooting all of them, but to tell you the truth, the Montanna is my best shooting bow and it feels the best to me.


----------



## birddog1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bear Grizzly for now maybe a custom job later?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2011)

Shrew Classic Hunter is my choice of all the ones i own


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2011)

Well my favorite bow would be my Gene Sanders 48" evolution.....


----------



## missalot (Jan 12, 2011)

yep now if you want a short bow that dont stack or pinch ,a gene sanders is hard to beat! smoooth and fast too


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 12, 2011)

My favorite bow today!

This is a Howatt Hunter, late 80's or early '90's
manufacture, (best I can tell). 45#'s, @ 28" draw, 58" long.
I found it on Archery Talk last summer, shipped for less than a Ben Franklin.

In about 2 hours this evening I removed the bent sight, plugged the 2 holes with 6-32 screws.
Removed an old rug rest and leather sideplate, 
removed all the old goo and crud with hexanne and
denatured alcohol.

I twisted up a fancy 16 strand string from B-50, in
designer red and chrome yellow. 
Black serving, red wool puffs. 
I grabbed 3, 1916 shafts and glued on some feathers.
Tuning: velcro rest, elevated with .040 thick 2 sided foam tape, velcro sideplate. 7 5/8" brace height and a 3/4"
high nock point. (I shoot 3 under).
I cut the shafts to 29", and wound up with a 145 grain tip.

This little bow draws sweet, is quiet, no hand shock and
spits these little arrows with authority, and perfect 
flight on my little 14 yard  indoor range. (Leaning over
the wood heater, and shooting to the far wall. 

 Sweet, I am happy! 

What a fine way to spend a few hours on a cold, snowy day.

Man, I love this sport!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice clean up job on it JakeAllen. And a sweet string to boot!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 13, 2011)

Do we have to have a favorite bow???


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 13, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> Do we have to have a favorite bow???



I agree....I likes'em all.......


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 13, 2011)

57# 3 pc buffalo longbow..................


----------



## coaster500 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a hard choice !!






If I have to pic my favorite it's my 60" Big Jim Buff but my TC's are a real close second


----------



## FVR (Jan 14, 2011)

This has to be my favorite.  Osage static selfbow pulling 64lbs at 27".  Made by Allan Rosen.  We made each other a bow and traded.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 14, 2011)

That is a WICKED looking osage bow FVR!!
Dan


----------



## FVR (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes it is.  I make shooting sticks, Allan makes bows.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 15, 2011)

FVR said:


> Yes it is.  I make shooting sticks, Allan makes bows.



I knew Allen was a good bowyer, and that bow is awesome looking.


----------



## FVR (Jan 15, 2011)

This was the 3 year...5 year bow.

We agreed to make each other a bow that is rep. of the bows we make, aka our own style bow.

I had two pieces of osage, gave him one.  By year 3 we had started but everything else got in the way.  We finished at the end of year 4.  

I made him my special 60" sinew backed osage stickbow, pulling in the range of 50 something at 27".  He made me this osage bow.


----------



## coaster500 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a cool lookin yellow bow


----------

